
The Curse of Cash - mikevm
https://www.amazon.com/Curse-Cash-Kenneth-S-Rogoff/dp/0691172137
======
hackuser
There are some benefits to a cashless financial system. But let's remember
that cash is a curse for those who want to track, and therefore be able to
control, all transactions.

